# INFANTRY or BOSUN, Input needed, thanks



## Martel (13 Mar 2009)

Hey guys, so I have thought long and hard about my trade options. I have narrowed it down to infantry or bosen. Im a young hard worker in good shape and I want to see some action. I would choose infantry without a doubt however I live in Victoria BC and love vancouver island, that is the only reason I am questioning my choice. If I join the army the closest place I will be sent is edmonton AB. Just asking if some members of either trade could post some information, tell me what its like. Maybe even give a little recomendation. My goal in the end is to hopefully become a SAR tech, if not then I will remuster as a research comm op. Thanks guys


----------



## Lil_T (13 Mar 2009)

I thought I read somewhere that SAR Tech just opened up, so that it's not a re-muster anymore.  Look into that at your RC.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Mar 2009)

Infantry all the way


----------



## 2 Cdo (13 Mar 2009)

Martel said:
			
		

> Hey guys, so I have thought long and hard about my trade options. I have narrowed it down to infantry or bosen. Im a young hard worker in good shape and I want to see some action. I would choose infantry without a doubt however I live in Victoria BC and love vancouver island, that is the only reason I am questioning my choice. If I join the army the closest place I will be sent is edmonton AB. Just asking if some members of either trade could post some information, tell me what its like. Maybe even give a little recomendation. My goal in the end is to hopefully become a SAR tech, if not then I will remuster as a research comm op. Thanks guys



Martel the choice will have to be entirely yours based on what YOU want to do. Both trades have upsides and downsides. Keep in mind that if you join the navy there is absolutely no guarantee that you will end up back in Vic. In fact, I wouldn't be entirely surprised if they posted you all the way out to Halifax!
Take care.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I thought I read somewhere that SAR Tech just opened up, so that it's not a re-muster anymore.  Look into that at your RC.



You need very specific qualifications and skills in order to apply for direct-entry SAR Tech.


----------



## Lil_T (13 Mar 2009)

ok - like I said I thought I read it somewhere, I wasn't clear on all the details.


----------



## stealthylizard (13 Mar 2009)

Not to be picky, but it's boatswain.  Spell check is your friend.


----------



## Double-R (13 Mar 2009)

What do you mean by action?  Do you mean combat or sailing the high seas boarding ships? I'm from Vic too but posted to Edmonton and I love it here. There is lots to do and the city is pro army/support our troops.  It's also cheaper to live here.


----------



## Monsoon (13 Mar 2009)

I'm a navy guy, so I'm inclined to recommend it to anyone, but if you want to be an infantrymen and go to A-Stan, then don't become a bos'n. If staying close to home is a priority, there's no military trade that can ensure it in any case - so you might as well do what interests you most.


----------



## Occam (13 Mar 2009)

Martel said:
			
		

> I have narrowed it down to infantry or bosen. Im a young hard worker in good shape and I want to see some action.



Boatswain?  Action?

Portland, Oregon; or Campo Alegre, depending on which coast.

Or so I'm told.   ;D


----------



## oldandgrey (17 Mar 2009)

Do you really want to sit on a piece of metal on the big pond or run around in an open Field....

Infantry all the way

Happy Birthday PPCLI   :cheers:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Mar 2009)

Small point.  Never count on a remuster/OT to another trade.  Pick a trade you want and will like, as getting an OT is never a guaruntee.

Personally, if it were me, I would go infantry.  But that has nothing to do with you.  You need to decide what you want to do.

Stare at a big grey circle (Navy).

Stare at trees and dirt (Army).

Best of luck!


----------



## Smirnoff123 (17 Mar 2009)

I myself wouldn't prioritize where you get posted over what trade you want to do, especially since you usually don't stay in that one spot.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Mar 2009)

Smirnoff123 said:
			
		

> I myself wouldn't prioritize where you get posted over what trade you want to do, especially since you usually don't stay in that one spot.



ditto!  To add - once you are in, and you give them your "preferences" of where you want to be posted - there's no actual guarantee you'll get them.  Then what are you going to do?  Release?  If you don't ever want to move, maybe the Reserves are a better option for you as it's unrealistic to think you'll always stay in the same area for your entire career.


----------



## NCRCrow (17 Mar 2009)

you will not get seasick on land, that may be a factor in your decision.

Seasickness may not seem like an issue sitting in your cozy living room but the Grand Banks in January can (will) make you pray for a FOB in Kandahar.

I am a sailor, ex-infantry and I would have stayed Army. Nothing against the Navy, it has been an outstanding go!
But the sea is cruel and unforgiving.


----------



## mariomike (17 Mar 2009)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> But the sea is cruel and unforgiving.



"The men are the heroes; the heroines the ships. The only villain is the sea, the cruel sea that man has made more cruel."


----------



## Occam (17 Mar 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "The men are the heroes; the heroines the ships. The only villain is the sea, the cruel sea that man has made more cruel."



And here I thought the only villain was the SOB that took the last bowl of soup at Stand Easy.   ;D


----------



## CountDC (19 Mar 2009)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Not to be picky, but it's boatswain.  Spell check is your friend.



or bos'n


----------



## CountDC (19 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> ditto!  To add - once you are in, and you give them your "preferences" of where you want to be posted - there's no actual guarantee you'll get them.  Then what are you going to do?  Release?  If you don't ever want to move, maybe the Reserves are a better option for you as it's unrealistic to think you'll always stay in the same area for your entire career.


although in hard sea trades such as bos'n you do indicate home port east or west and for the most part stay there - just get shuffled between ships and land billets.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Mar 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> although in hard sea trades such as bos'n you do indicate home port east or west and for the most part stay there - just get shuffled between ships and land billets.



This is true.  (I guess I'm too used to purple life )  Though there are still possibilities to be posted elsewhere in the country.


----------



## CountDC (20 Mar 2009)

certainly is - we have a bos'n LS in Ottawa and JTF has bos'n positions.  When I really think about it the best way to stay static is to not get promoted - hard sea LS's will mostly stay with the ships but as you move up there is more chance to get posted out of the area to a place such as Ottawa or CFRCs.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Mar 2009)

ah yes, the career killick.  To each their own.


----------



## Snakedoc (20 Mar 2009)

yes the career killick, its too bad their IPC progression is limited, tough to see guys stay at the same pay limit for years on end.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Mar 2009)

Yeah I know.  I guess you really have to like the job you're doing to not want to progress any further.


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Mar 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> JTF has bos'n positions.



For the record if you were refering to JTF2 and their Bos'n position, it's not a Navy Bos'n position. It's open to anyone and it's a course they offer and a position only within that unit. Navy Bos'n can of course apply like any other trade in the CF but already being a Bos'n in the navy will add no benifit to the individual.


----------



## CountDC (25 Mar 2009)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> For the record if you were refering to JTF2 and their Bos'n position, it's not a Navy Bos'n position. It's open to anyone and it's a course they offer and a position only within that unit. Navy Bos'n can of course apply like any other trade in the CF but already being a Bos'n in the navy will add no benifit to the individual.



actually it turns out the posn isn't Bos'n - bad memory.  The JTF2 has a Cox'n posn which is open to all trades - sorry for the confusion.

I would think though that being a bosn would be a benefit in selection as you would meet several of the requirements they look for:

The Special Operations Coxswain (SO Cox’n) is one of the NCM specialist roles at JTF 2. The primary responsibility of the SO Cox’n is to operate the units’ boats and Special Operations Craft (SOC) in open ocean environments during maritime counter-terrorism operations and training, under adverse conditions and with minimal supervision.

SO Cox’n employment is very challenging and extremely demanding. Coxswains spend a considerable portion of their time away, training to improve their abilities to maneuver and maintain high-speed boats in order to support JTF 2 maritime operations. SO Coxn’s also must develop their shooting and insertion skills.

In light of the above-mentioned responsibilities, SO Cox’ns must possess physical strength and stamina to fulfill their mandate. They must be resistant to motion/sea sickness, have no fear of heights, water, or confined spaces, have good hand/eye coordination, and be *emotionally stable*. 

ok they fail on the hilite area.


----------

